# trying to tame my birrddyy but its not really working !



## Z1mbob (Aug 10, 2012)

I've heard that cockatiels can be as friendly and as loyal as dogs can which is why i decided to buy one around 2 or 3 weeks ago. I bought "LJ" from a pet shop so he's not hand reared. I'm trying to tame him but hes just really aggressive and really grumpy doesn't seem to play with his toys and hates my hands when i put them in. Hes only 9 months old but will he always be like this? If not can anyone give me a really good tip so that i can cuddle him and pet him with him flying off or hissing at me ? 

thanx guys.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

For a tiel that is not used to them hands are really scary things. Trust has to be earned.

Buying a tiel at a pet store really is not ideal, unless you get lucky like I did with my Cara and find one that was hand raised and friendly right off the start.

Food bribery is your best chance, and it is going to take a lot of time, and patience to make it work.


----------



## Z1mbob (Aug 10, 2012)

alright thanx for that i know but i just couldnt find any hand reared ones near me which is unfortunate so millet seed is the only answer ?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Try these threads,

Lperry82's taming advice: http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073
Food bribery: http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

You just have to be patient. It takes time. Try the tips Sarah suggested. Takes things slowly and don't get discouraged.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a rescued bird I'm working with, had her for just under 2 months now and she still won't sit on my finger, gets nervous if I get too close. But I've still seen vast improvement in that time. 

She will actually come sit about a foot away now, and will take treats from my hand most days (If I'm patient) May take her 5 minutes or so to decide everything is ok.

Very important to keep your cool, stay calm, cool and focused.


----------



## bwardyward (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm dealing with the same problem, by what I've been reading, patience seems like the best thing.


----------



## hennaredlady (Aug 3, 2012)

you're not alone - I have a similiar problem with my tiel. Things have improved dramatically in a month - in terms of him stretching and fluffing when he sees me, but he still doesn't like my hands. Not even close to finger training. Will eat millet from me occasionally - which means I have to hold it there for several minutes before he decides it's safe. He tries my patience sometimes -  but I too am reminded not to give up! It's all part of developing the relationship and trust


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello I quite agree with all those who advise you to read &
follow one of the Bonding /Taming posts on here.
Click on mine bellow or try one of the others...B.J
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=31981


----------

